# New Woodshed!!!



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just had this built and started to fill it with red oak and black walnut on Saturday.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool MWilliams

Looks good welcome to the form

Billy


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks nice . . . very nice.


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks!  This is my first year that I am seriously burning wood!  Just had the Hampton put in this year!  So I may have some questions!


----------



## HardWoodW (Oct 4, 2010)

nice shed and stack


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice woodshed stacked real nice ,                                           

     Welcome


----------



## MGC67 (Oct 4, 2010)

nice job, any idea how much she will hold?  I might use your footprint to build myself one.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 5, 2010)

mwilliams7967 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  This is my first year that I am seriously burning wood!  Just had the Hampton put in this year!  So I may have some questions!



Welcome mwillians. For sure you probably will have questions. That is fine. Just ask lots of questions as we like to help others.


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you Sir!  I am actually lighting a fire as I type here!  First one of the season, worked midnight shift and nothing like a fire when waking up!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 5, 2010)

mwilliams7967 said:
			
		

> Just had this built and started to fill it with red oak and black walnut on Saturday.



Nice shed, when it gets to hot in the house this winter you have a place to go.  :coolsmile:   My first year burning wood was last year and one mistake I made early on was not burning down the coals enough, I bought a coal rake and started pulling the coals forward and let them burn down.(Lots of heat from the coals)

zap


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks zapny for the tip!  Looking for every tip I can get!  First fire seems to be going OK right now!  I read alot of horror stories on here, hopefully I can get it going this year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 5, 2010)

mwilliams7967 said:
			
		

> Thanks zapny for the tip!  Looking for every tip I can get!  First fire seems to be going OK right now!  I read alot of horror stories on here, hopefully I can get it going this year.



I also use this on the flue (won't work for you) plus the stove top, I think it helps. I bought it from my local hearth store.


http://www.efireplacestore.com/cpf-41100.html


zap


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just curious? Why wouldn't that work on my stove top?


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 5, 2010)

mwilliams7967 said:
			
		

> Just curious? Why wouldn't that work on my stove top?



Stove top it will, I was talking about the flue. You have a insert right? Just looked at the insert and it's a nice looking, what is the highest stove top temp you can burn?

zap


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 5, 2010)

Gotcha OK, looking to grab one this weekend, wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything!


----------



## vvvv (Oct 5, 2010)

lovely + not a black roof. gotta get at the oldest wood first though,somehow. might need some diagonal bracing too


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 5, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> mwilliams7967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, that picture of the deer is awesome, I just changed my avatar to a picture of a 10 pointer taken in a friend of mine's backyard.  He was harvested on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 6, 2010)

zap...

Moe: Does the deer have a little doe?
Curly: Yea, two bucks.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 6, 2010)

Ratman said:
			
		

> zap...
> 
> Moe: Does the deer have a little doe?
> Curly: Yea, two bucks.



Why soitenly Ratman.

zap


----------



## blowell (Oct 7, 2010)

My next project is a nice wood shed - but I can't make one this nice.


----------



## mwilliams7967 (Oct 7, 2010)

I purchased this from the Amish in my area.  Couldn't believe it when I saw they actually offered a "firewood" shed.  It will hold two cords of wood.


----------

